# Labor Day Weekend



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Every Labor Day weekend I host a large group of fisherman from Horizon Bass Club. This year saw 7 boats show to up to fish the Dragon and Piankatank. Plus my boat makes 8. Fours days of fresh or salt water fishing. In total about 60 LGmouth and 80 cypress trout where caught. In addition yellow perch, hand size bluegill, spotted trout, grey trout, red hake, croaker, toadfish, blues, spot and few convict bass attended as well. Since most of the guys have never salt water fished they spent long days up in the Dragon with good results. I on the other hand ran out to the bay on several days. But all that sweet water had the salt water fish shut down for the most part. I did score on about 120 speckled trout just under 14 inches. They where tons of fun on flyrod and lite tackle. 
Here are a few of the Dragon residents. 

























The food was excellent and the chef did a wonderful job of supplying ample amounts of quality fisherman's food. 

Another great Labor Day weekend. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

I sure hope ya'll are killing them snakeheads..


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

They are cypress trout (bowfin) BTW and all where released.. but what a great fish with a fight to the very end and easy catching.

Once stuck with a hook they bleed like a stuck pig. Even just a little lip hook bleeds like crazy.

Capt Mike


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Darn from the bottom pic I thought it was a snakehead. I feel stupid! It's not like I've never caught a grenile (bowfin) before. I just have never heard them called cypress trout though . Thanks for setting me straight


----------

